

Designing the Human Mind [video] - mauricio
http://seedmagazine.com/designseries/henry-markram.html

======
jrnkntl
Funny, I'd say you only need to build a connectionism model LIKE the brain and
it would develop itself. No need for 'memory 5 times that of the internet'
etc.

